# Jenny J



## Jenny J (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi Im Jenny , just joined so feeling my way round the site, I'm pretty techno stupid so forgive me for being slow on the uptake etc  , but hey ho I'll figure it out  thanks everyone


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi and welcome, bit of a technophobe myself but I manage if you get stuck just ask they are a friendly helpful bunch on here.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 14, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Makzine (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Glengormley norn iron


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## myvanwy (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi Jenny. Welcome.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland


----------



## RoaminRog (Dec 14, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, from Norfolk.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Dec 14, 2021)

Welcome from Chorley


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi and welcome along to the group


----------



## Wully (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi Jenny welcome along enjoy.


----------



## izwozral (Dec 14, 2021)

Jenny J said:


> Hi Im Jenny , just joined so feeling my way round the site, I'm pretty techno stupid so forgive me for being slow on the uptake etc  , but hey ho I'll figure it out  thanks everyone


Hi Jenny, welcome aboard. Join the Techno Stupid Club - I'm the chairman of techno stupid but I do make a mean cheese on toast if that helps.


----------



## jeanette (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi  and welcome


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Red Dwarf (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi and welcome from the north highlands!


----------



## Jenny J (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks everyone for making me feel welcome , looking forward to the cheese  on toast


----------



## Scotia (Jan 2, 2022)

Jenny J said:


> Thanks everyone for making me feel welcome , looking forward to the cheese  on toast


Cheese on toast, think you have joined the wrong crew!  Welcome.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello Jenny, welcome aboard


----------



## The laird (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 17, 2022)

Hi Jennie
Big welcome from another Jenny


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Jan 17, 2022)

Hi and welcome from Torbay....


----------

